
Time Inc Acquires Viant, Owner of Myspace and a Vast Ad Tech Network - roymurdock
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/11/time-inc-acquires-viant-owner-of-myspace-and-a-vast-ad-tech-network/
======
riprowan
I'm fascinated by how old, stale web properties are continuously gobbled up in
strings of M&As.

It's like there's a natural evolution:

1\. Build a great online venue that people love

2\. Start trying to monetize the venue

3\. Run everyone away to a competitor who isn't trying to monetize yet

4\. Sell the now-ghost-town to a conglomerate

